# Sortation centre



## Anonimous (Mar 11, 2022)

What is like to work in at a sortation centre? Is it more like what we do at DC? Operating equipments or just packing? How busy is it?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> What is like to work in at a sortation centre? Is it more like what we do at DC? Operating equipments or just packing? How busy is it?


Are you at a RDC, GDC, IDC, EFC, or TSDC? A SC, from what I know, is supposed to quickly sort the millions of packages Target stores ship every day. A lot of UDC cartons get lost in the system at the RDC not making it to the EFC (my opinion). I’d like to learn more myself as I applied for a CMMS Tech postion at a SC. Im at RDC that shares the same roof as a EFC.


----------



## Anonimous (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Are you at a RDC, GDC, IDC, EFC, or TSDC? A SC, from what I know, is supposed to quickly sort the millions of packages Target stores ship every day. A lot of UDC cartons get lost in the system at the RDC not making it to the EFC (my opinion). I’d like to learn more myself as I applied for a CMMS Tech postion at a SC. Im at RDC that shares the same roof as a EFC.


I'm at RDC as a WW. Now thinking of moving somewhere and it happens there is a SC that is nearby


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> I'm at RDC as a WW. Now thinking of moving somewhere and it happens there is a SC that is nearby


They will be popping up all over. Just like Amazon and Walmart lol


----------



## Anonimous (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> They will be popping up all over. Just like Amazon and Walmart lol


I'm not really familiar with amazon and walmart. But do you have any idea if they oparate equipments too? Or is it just more like packing only? TIA


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> I'm not really familiar with amazon and walmart. But do you have any idea if they oparate equipments too? Or is it just more like packing only? TIA


Those two companies have a lot of SC’s. No they don’t operate any power equipment. Or at least not like the RDC. Maybe little power pallet jackets idk but I was told no power equipment. I don’t think it’s like packing tbh. What’s TIA


----------



## Anonimous (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Those two companies have a lot of SC’s. No they don’t operate any power equipment. Or at least not like the RDC. Maybe little power pallet jackets idk but I was told no power equipment. I don’t think it’s like packing tbh. What’s TIA


Thanks In Advance! I was asking more because you said you work at a DC that has a SC. And I'm more into asking because I would like a place where I will still be able to get hours even when there is no overtime.. (If it makes sense) as long as it stays fairly busy


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 12, 2022)

Target’s Opening *Four* New Sortation Centers to Help Us Deliver Even Faster for Our Guests
					






					corporate.target.com
				



There is a video that may help explain how a sort center works. They don’t pack/store/ship anything themselves, so if there is PIT, it’s probably minimal.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> There is a video that may help explain how a sort center works. They don’t pack/store/ship anything themselves, so if there is PIT, it’s probably minimal.


Do you have any insights on an _IB Flow Center?_


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> Thanks In Advance! I was asking more because you said you work at a DC that has a SC.


As you can clearly see I didn’t type that.


RWTM said:


> A SC, from what I know, is supposed to quickly sort the millions of packages Target stores ship every day. A lot of UDC cartons get lost in the system at the RDC not making it to the FC (my opinion). I’d like to learn more myself as I applied for a CMMS Tech postion at a SC. Im at RDC that shares the same roof as a FC just different store #’s


When you have to be a RWTM you don’t make mistakes _& always have to have proof._


Anonimous said:


> And I'm more into asking because I would like a place where I will still be able to get hours even when there is no overtime.. (If it makes sense) as long as it stays fairly busy


Or nah, depends on the postion currently posted for that location on Workday>Careers>Find Jobs. It’ll then inform you whether or not you’d be an exempt or nonexempt TM if applying internally.

‎Grammarly - Keyboard & Editor - https://apps.apple.com/us/app/grammarly-keyboard-editor/id1158877342
I got u.


----------



## Anonimous (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Do you have any insights on an _IB Flow Center?_


I'm afraid not. But from the video, if I got it correctly.. does it mean team members sort and then load the packages into delivery trucks? May be more like what FedEx does?


----------



## Anonimous (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> As you can clearly see I didn’t say that.
> When you have to be a RWTM you don’t make mistakes.


My bad.I thought the FC is the one that has a SC


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> My bad.I thought the FC is the one that has a SC


At first I did too. Anything ending with a “C” deals with some sort of e-commerce from my scrubbing


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> I'm afraid not. But from the video, if I got it correctly.. does it mean team members sort and then load the packages into delivery trucks? May be more like what FedEx does?


At location 3865 Chicago Pulaski it says it’s a Flow Center. Each Sortation Center deals with different processes by location  for e-commerce. (From my 2 cents) Since SC’s are so new the winks are still being worked out. (Assuming). If you’re currently employed with target use workday because you’ll have access to job posting first or that are not visible to the public. Plus you can see every TM’s in Targets entire network that have workday profile’s 🔬. You maybe misinformed on TBR. When scrubbing. Verifying sources will be in your best favor for the rest of your navigation.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Do you have any insights on an _IB Flow Center?_


I haven’t heard anything, 2 years without DMAs I’m out of the loop on a lot. Would probably help if I read my emails.




Anonimous said:


> I'm afraid not. But from the video, if I got it correctly.. does it mean team members sort and then load the packages into delivery trucks? May be more like what FedEx does?


I think that’s the general idea. Act as a self run hub to get as many packages as close to their final destination as possible before handing them off to the delivery carriers.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> At location 3865 Chicago Pulaski it says it’s a flow center. Each Sortation Center deals with different processes for e-commerce. From my 2 cents


Oh, I didn’t realize that’s what Little Village was classified as. I did see a video like last year about it, from what I remember it’s just a fulfillment DC with some improvements.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Oh, I didn’t realize that’s what Little Village was classified as. I did see a video like last year about it, from what I remember it’s just a fulfillment DC with some improvements.


There’s another big Flow Center but is Dark T-3844. There’s another big SC popping up in Upper Merion Township, PA. If it hasn’t went live already. I’m Shipping so 3PL’s aren’t in my dept dealings…

My fav dept’s numbered as rated. 1) OB 1) ICQA 1) Capacity 2) WH 3) IB/PA 4) Packing Office 5) MBP 6) IB 7) IB/PS. A lot of rating are concluded from the TM’s in that dept tbh.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

“As retailers grapple with supply chain problems, Target is confident its proactive investments in fulfillment technology, distribution hubs and 24/7 supply chain operations are paying off as the holiday season approaches.
In a corporate blog post on Thursday, the discounter said its inventory is up “substantially” this year over the same time in 2020. Target attributes much of its success in keeping products in stock, despite continuing backups in the global supply chain, to a number of steps it has taken to improve distribution efficiency in recent years. 

These include allocating a significant part of a $4 billion annual investment toward opening two distribution centers, one in Delaware and one in Chicago, during 2021, with two more planned in 2022 to support the east and west coastal areas. And to add capacity to its fulfillment operation and further scale its stores-as-hubs model, Target is opening four new sortation centers in major markets across the country — including sites in Houston, Dallas, the Philadelphia area, and Lawrenceville, Georgia. All four facilities were built after an initial pilot sortation center which opened in Minneapolis in 2020.

Under the sortation center model, when a customer places an order on Target.com, store teams pick and pack shipments, then sort them for delivery partners like Shipt to deliver to customer homes. Sortation centers are designed to make this process faster by retrieving packages as soon as store teams are finished packing and sorting, batching and routing them for delivery to local neighborhoods.“


----------



## Anonimous (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> At location 3865 Chicago Pulaski it says it’s a Flow Center. Each Sortation Center deals with different processes by location  for e-commerce. (From my 2 cents) Since SC’s are so new the winks are still being worked out. (Assuming). If you’re currently employed with Target use Workday because you’ll have access to job posting first or that are not visible to the public. Plus you can see every TM’s in Targets entire network that have workday profile’s 🔬. You maybe misinformed on TBR. When scrubbing. Verifying sources will be in your best favor for the rest of your navigation.


I've checked on workday, and the details on that particular SC are exactly the same way as everywhere else. And I still don't really get a picture on what a Team member really does. It is more of a general info to me


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Anonimous said:


> I've checked on workday, and the details on that particular SC are exactly the same way as everywhere else. And I still don't really get a picture on what a Team member really does. It is more of a general info to me


Ask your dept’s/key’s trainer for any other pending questions you may have.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> At location 3865 Chicago Pulaski it says it’s a Flow Center. Each Sortation Center deals with different processes by location  for e-commerce. (From my 2 cents) Since SC’s are so new the *winks* are still being worked out. (Assuming). If you’re currently employed with Target use Workday because you’ll have access to job posting first or that are not visible to the public. Plus you can see every TM’s in Targets entire network that have workday profile’s 🔬. You maybe misinformed on TBR. When scrubbing. Verifying sources will be in your best favor for the rest of your navigation.



Don’t you mean kinks?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 13, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Don’t you mean kinks?


Or nah?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 13, 2022)

RWTM said:


> No why would you assume that?


Because that’s typically the phrase. I don’t think winks being worked out, is a thing.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 13, 2022)

My store uses the Sortstation.  Only thing as a receiver I don't like is I can no longer add my FedEx or Ups to those pallets.  The Irs for movie are shipped back using FedEx and they don't deliver every day and usually its after I leave so I have to remind the the closing Tl that there are boxes to be picked up by FedEx. Ups is not really an issue because they come before lunch.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

I’ve been told TM’s transferring from the Midlothian RDC and Denton FDC are loving the new Dallas SC!


----------



## DatBoi9497 (May 9, 2022)

Tell the peeps at the Dallas SC to give us our pallet sweeps, we never get them


----------

